# Freaky contact lenses :)



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2007)

Where's a good place to buy them?? I'd like to create a similar look to the photos Tyra took of the girls in the last ANTM cycle (w/the blk/wht and greasy smudgy makeup...)

Any recs??

TIA


----------



## Iridescence (Mar 13, 2007)

I work at an optical and the first thing you need to do is get your eyes tested. Most (all should be) require a prescription regardless of if you want them for seeing or just fashion. Depending on where you live, Wal-Mart Vision centres will carry Wild Eyes. Tyra was wearing something similar to what we sell....we have tons of different looks. Cats eyes, white out, black out, xs, jaguar eyes, death spirals and all that. Buying them from a store is the safest and best way to buy contacts. Remember your eyes are important! hah...If you can't find them anyone who usually sells contacts can special order them for you if you ask...and if they are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....hehe any other questions let me know!!

I'm not sure if sam's club in the states has a vision...but if they do hopefully they would sell them too!!


----------



## metalkitty (Mar 13, 2007)

I was wondering this also. I think the wild eyes type brands look really ugly and tacky.... Is there anyway to get custom contacts at a somewhat reasonable price without doing it over the internet? I was interested in a dark blue or dark purple, kinda the same color depth as darker brown eyes or a little lighter.


----------



## aeni (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah you should get your eyes tested just in case you're not 20/20.

You can find them all for different prices on the internet, but here:
http://www.crazycontacts.com/


----------



## Iridescence (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_I was wondering this also. I think the wild eyes type brands look really ugly and tacky.... Is there anyway to get custom contacts at a somewhat reasonable price without doing it over the internet? I was interested in a dark blue or dark purple, kinda the same color depth as darker brown eyes or a little lighter._

 

We also sell regular coloured contact lenses but it depends on what your natural color is. Some colors will change it, some won't. To help you further, what is your natural eye color?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a prescription, so perhaps I should check w/the company that houses my lenses.  If not, I check out those sites.

So exciting, I can't wait to try out some artsy, scary looks.

I loved CariDee's photo in Cycle 7, but I cannot find it anywhere online to post it.  Oh, well!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

I know you can ask any eye store, but i also recommend getting ur eyes tested out like the lovely ladies mentioned.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2007)

Now, when you guys say "tested", you don't mean anymore than a typical contact lens eye exam, correct? 'Cuz I can get those free anytime I want, hehe.


----------



## aeni (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Now, when you guys say "tested", you don't mean anymore than a typical contact lens eye exam, correct? 'Cuz I can get those free anytime I want, hehe._

 
Yep.  If you know your prescription already, you could already order lenses.


----------



## Iridescence (Mar 13, 2007)

In reputable opticals we require an actual optemetrist prescription. This is so we know that your eye health has been cheked as well as your visual acuity. You cannot walk into a store and say my rx is this....most stores will not accept this. We then do a contact lens fitting and or consultation which includes contact lens parameter measurements so we can size your lenses (most crazy eyes only come in one size) and also check the health of your eyes for our files. It is required by the college of opticians. 

any other questions let me know!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

Yes, my optometrist's office is located in a store called "America's Best" where they have a membership plan that discounts the cost of contacts and glasses and includes free eye exams (no limit) for the life of the membership (exams for glasses and/or contacts). It like $100 for 3 yrs., so it's way better than the vision insurance my employer gives.  So I don't want you to think that I'm just going to walk into some random store, lol! I can pick up my rx from them and take it to another vendor to buy glasses or lenses (if I don't like their selection), and it's not an issue (in fact, I plan on doing so w/my glasses, since my employer will only pay for that [up to $130], as long as I go to someone "in-network"...so I don't have to pay for a new eye exam. Alas, I digress...)

How often do you recommend one gets an eye exam? I was told by my doctor 1x/yr. If that's true, then I'm good till New Year's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Iridescence (Mar 13, 2007)

hey no worries! No judgements whatsoever. I'm glad you are being smart about it. Ok, my only problem would be is this so called "free eye test" I live in Canada and whenever someone promotes a "free" eye test it means you sit in front of this machine that is an approximation of your rx. It doesn't count as an actual valid rx that you can take into another optical. If you've heard of the great glasses scandal in canada you'll know what I mean. Inquire about this test because most places require you get your glasses or contacts with them and they do not allow you to take your rx elsewhere. As for an optemetrist or opthamologist they allow you to take your property and fill it wherever you'd like. It is recommended every two years for an eye exam. Unless you have a family history of eye disease or your eyes change rapidly because of pregnancy or other problems like diabetes... two years is just fine!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ah, ok! Canada is different. These eye exams are very inclusive and takes at least 30-45 min, going around to different exam stations--like that "lenses: #1 or #2?" test, and "read the clearest line" test, and the peripheral lights test. (I know there are actual NAMES for these, but I don't happen to know them, LOL!) Glaucoma (that "blow in your eye" thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) costs extra in most cases, I think like $15. I haven't needed to go very often except to pick up more contacts, so I can't remember all the specifics. I actually get to see my optometrist(er, um or opthamologist??) and discuss w/her any issues I may have (like, allergies from my beloved kitty) and they get addressed; she's written me an rx for drops before (holy expensive-azz drops, Batman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). And it seems a/b as tight-shipped as your employer is.

I'm sure those who don't pay the membership fee have to pay oodles for the basics


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 14, 2007)

insanelenses.com

In this pic, I am wearing Aqua from the Watercolors brand.


----------



## metalkitty (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iridescence* 

 
_We also sell regular coloured contact lenses but it depends on what your natural color is. Some colors will change it, some won't. To help you further, what is your natural eye color?_

 
My natural eye color is dark brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was looking for something that either blends with my eyecolor or has the same color depth as my natural eyes so I don't look too Thriller like! Basically I was looking for a deep blue, green, turqoise, or purple.


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I loved CariDee's photo in Cycle 7, but I cannot find it anywhere online to post it.  Oh, well!_

 
If you're look to get that look with those kind of contacts, get a pair of the Mansons (like in my avatar.)

WildEyes, Crazycontacts.com, all those places usually carry that brand under that name.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_insanelenses.com

In this pic, I am wearing Aqua from the Watercolors brand.



_

 

WOW, I those are bright!  I just ordered two pairs for the site you provided.  I got Watercolors Sapphire and then a really pretty Grey shade.  Hopefully they will be as pretty as yours


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 15, 2007)

I should add my eyes are super dark brown and these work great!  Try to post pics when you receive yours.  My aqua ones dried out (my fault, left em in the car in AZ summer), so I want to order some more.  I've tried the purple ones too, they did change my color, but it wasn't the vibrant purple I wanted.  More of a dusky, grey purple (like MAC's purples, I guess!).  I think my next ones will be ColorMax in blue and green.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 20, 2007)

I got my order, do you find these contact really big?  They cover a  portion of the white of my eye.  Plus they leave a haze on my eyes.  Did you experience that?  I also purchased the grey ones which DO not work on my eyes.  My eyes are blue and these look so stupid because my eyes aren't dark enough.  They would probably look fabulous on you, you should check them out.  I will try to post a picture of them soon...I just feel like my eyes look like a that cat on Shrek when he tries to get people to feel bad for him!  The saphire is gorgous but not sure it would work if you eyes are so dark.  The grey would!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 23, 2007)

^^Yeah I found them to be a tiny bit big, but I got used to them.  They never felt "filmy"  so maybe you need to cleanse them better???


----------

